# How to store CA glue almost indefinately on your work bench



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

As a long time user of CA (cyanoacrylic) glue I have developed some methods of use and storage that I want to pass along. The stuff is expensive as glues go and constantly throwing out old hard glue and going to the hardware store for more is a pain. So here is the method of storage to combat that..

Forget the refrigerator storage. It really doesn't do much good. The catalyst that sets off CA glue is *MOISTURE*. Keep moisture out of CA and it will last sitting on your bench for years. To do this, I use a large mouth glass jar with a good top that was made to hold liquids. I put the glue in the jar with a package of silica gel to absorb any moisture within the closed jar. Silica gel is what is known as a desiccant which absorbs atmospheric moisture and holds it. Just Google "silica gel" and you can buy it very cheap online in various types of containers. I use an aluminum container that has a spot on the side that changes color when the silica gel is saturated. No need to buy more, just put the container in an oven at a temperature slightly above 212 degrees (F) to drive out the moisture and you are set to go again. After using your CA glue just put it in the jar with the silica gel and screw the cap on tight. I have had large bottles of CA sit on my bench for years like this.

Another tip.

Large bottles of CA tend to have a rather large hole in the applicator end. If you want more control over applying *thin* CA, get your doctor or pharmacist to give you the needle from a hypodermic syringe. these needles have a pop-off base that plugs onto the CA bottle perfectly. I use a fine cut-off disk in a Dremel tool to trim off the sharp point. Be aware that there are many diameters of needles so pick one that suits you. Yes, the needle will occasionally clog with glue. Simply hold the needle over a butane cigarette lighter flame for about one second and the needle unclogs immediately.

Planeman


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great info Planeman, Thank!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for this. I'm wondering if the system can be used with Gorilla glue? I might give it a go.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know about Gorilla Glue. I tried it once and didn't like the foaming up. Never used it again.

Planeman


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Planeman - I was wondering that if moisture is the thing that hardens the CA glue, would putting water in a mist spray bottle act like a "kicker"/activator to instantly set the glue instead of using the store bought stuff? I have bottles of the activator, but nozzles seem to clog up. 
Thanks!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

> Planeman - I was wondering that if moisture is the thing that hardens the CA glue, would putting water in a mist spray bottle act like a "kicker"/activator to instantly set the glue instead of using the store bought stuff? I have bottles of the activator, but nozzles seem to clog up.
> Thanks!
> 
> - wncguy


Interesting question. From my experience it doesn't take much moisture to begin the chemical reaction. When I have glued together broken china, CA takes a long time to harden (absolutely no moisture but what is in the surrounding air). When CA is used on wood it hardens quickly (10 to 12 % moisture in dry wood). So I would think when trying to CA dry non porous surfaces like china or metal a very fine mist of water might help. Worthy of a test.

I don't like to use a "kicker"/activator" as I find the glue bond seems to suffer. My experience with kickers hasn't been very good.

Planeman


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback… I will put some water in a spray bottle then put CA glue on a couple of wood pieces, give it a mist & see if it gives a "quick" bond similar to a kicker. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

From Wikipedia:



> In general, cyanoacrylate is an acrylic resin that* rapidly polymerises in the presence of water* (specifically hydroxide ions), forming long, strong chains, joining the bonded surfaces together. Because the presence of moisture causes the glue to set, exposure to normal levels of humidity in the air causes a thin skin to start to form within seconds, which very greatly slows the reaction. Because of this cyanoacrylate is applied thinly, to ensure that the reaction proceeds rapidly for bonding.[citation needed]
> 
> The reaction with moisture can cause a container of glue which has been opened and resealed to become unusable more quickly than if never opened. To minimise this reduction in shelf life cyanoacrylate, once opened, can be *stored in an airtight container with a package of silica gel desiccant*. Another technique is to insert a hypodermic needle into the opening of a tube. After using the glue, residual glue soon clogs the needle, keeping moisture out. The clog is removed by heating the needle (e.g. with a lighter) before use.[citation needed]. The polymerisation is also temperature-dependant: *storage at zero degrees or below stops it*, so keeping it in the freezer is also effective.


Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You put the glue in the Jar with a silicon gel pack.Do mean the glue bottle or your empty the plastic glue squizze thing into the container? 
Sounds like something I wouldn't mind trying but my light bulb is dim today.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Aj2 - the glue *bottle* goes in the jar. I have my dim days too.

Planeman


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Got it thanks.


----------



## Rdale (Nov 16, 2014)

Great tip! Looking for the silica gel pad now!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish this website had a forum for 'Building Tips". I tried to start a thread like that but it quickly fizzled out due to lack of interest. After more than 60 years of building things I have some building tips well worth knowing and would love to share. I'm sure others have them too. We need a way to note these on this website where they can be easily seen and referenced.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think there would be interest if there were a way to catalog and organize tips so that people could find and read specific ones when they would be useful. Personally I can never remember them all.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

That already exists with the search function and the key words to list.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> get your doctor or pharmacist to give you the needle from a hypodermic syringe. these needles have a pop-off base that plugs onto the CA bottle perfectly. I use a fine cut-off disk in a Dremel tool to trim off the sharp point. Be aware that there are many diameters of needles so pick one that suits you.
> 
> Planeman
> 
> - Planeman40


Probably in the newer age of heroin addiction getting a hypodermic needle from your Doc or Pharmacist is probably not going to happen, unless you know them personally, and they know you do woodworking. If you do find someone willing to grab you a needle you want an 18 gauge, anything smaller will clog, larger you will still have your hardening problem.

I'm going with 3, yes 3 zip lock FREEZER bags. One inside the other, zipped, and squeeze all the air you can out of it, put it in the next bag, do same, and once again. I'll also suggest you have a climate controlled shop. If yours freezes, and gets hot in the seasons keeping it somewhere stable inside the house until you need it will go a long way to keeping it from hardening.

No I'm NOT a druggie, laughing here…...........

Free tip….........

If you know an ICU, or ER Nurse, ask them to keep an eye out for an "introducer" they come on central IV access kits, and Lumbar puncture kits, and everything is a throw away. There are several on a tray, most never get touched, much less used, and the unused ones are the prize. You don't want someones blood or spinal fluid on your fingers, remember they are SICK. All is thrown out, and if the Nurse can vouch for it's use, it's a lot better than trying to sneak off with a sharp needle.

You take DAP Plumbers putty and fill the large hole, really fill it. Then you can use it as a tight fitting plug, provided you look at the needle, before cutting the top off your glue, and match the sizes.

Look like these.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I think there would be interest if there were a way to catalog and organize tips so that people could find and read specific ones when they would be useful. Personally I can never remember them all.
> 
> - Rick M.


A guy who is over at another forum had your same memory problem. He got a no/low dollar web page, and started to do a lot of cutting and pasting, and loading all the tips to his web page.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Instead of using a CA glue accelerator or a misting bottle you can just blow on it. Your breath is moist enough to accelerate CA glue.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Planeman40 dont be eating the glue!

Looks like a side line job for Candy!

All good advice from everybody, but I find the stuff still solidifies in the tube after opening.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, have to get this done and save my CA for when I do need it.


----------



## yvrdennis (Jun 14, 2015)

Lee Valley also sells blunt needles for use with their glue syringes.


----------



## 1deadeye (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Great tip.I've been using the fridge with little success.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

1deadeye
I have to ask would you put your beer in an oven?

yvrdennis
Blunt needles can be sharpened on the grinder if you are interested, 
Just the shot to burst veneer bubbles.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

A report.

Sadly, after ten years or so I have finally had to buy a new bottle of the watery type to CYA glue! The old bottle still had some left in it that had thickened enough that it wouldn't go through the tiny hypodermic needle. The old bottle is still usable though as a slightly thicker CYA glue for other things. I just removed the needle and got a plug for the bottle hole. Lets see how long this old bottle lasts!

As to hypodermic needles, I also went to the local pharmacy and asked to buy some needles, assuring him I wasn't a druggie (at 77 years old it should have been obvious). He asked me what size and I said the largest size. At least that's what I thought he said. My hearing isn't as good as it used to be. He came back with a bag and said that will be four dollars or so. I grabbed the bag and paid. When I got home and opened the bag it had about 50 packaged needles in it! I now have a lifetime supply and then some.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Interesting, but good that you were able to get some needles. I'm in SW Ohio, and we keep swapping Dayton and Cinci as the most plagued heroin use areas in America, deduced by death toll, lucky us. I can't speak for every pharmacy, but most places here you wouldn't end up with the needles. Almost every week there are stories of people into their 80's found dead of apparent overdose. It's horrendous to think that, but there doesn't seem to be a profile of a Heroin user here.

Granny got runt over by a drug deal kinda thing…....

I think maybe asking for BIG needles they would think not for drugs though, Druggies want those little bittie Insulin, and TB syringes, they have the tiny needles as part of the syringe. I think the Lee Valley link would be best though.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you have a feed store near by, you can pick syringes up there too. Also, my plastics place sells them for the solvent you have to use to weld plastics.

For the heck of it, I just ran syringes on Amazon and you can get "blunt tip syringes" on line.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Another report:

Last night I dragged out that bottle of "old"" thickened CYA glue I mentioned above to use. After cleaning and opening up the tip again I needed to find a better way of closing it up. I noticed in the bottom of the glass jar I was keeping my CYA glue in was the cap off one of the syringes. I tried it on the tip of the glue bottle and it made a perfect fit onto the tapered glue bottle tip! So save those syringe caps!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

There are worm inflators for fishing that have a blunt needle, and blunt garden syringes for injections into plants. Both are safe and legal.


----------

